

Ask HN: Give me feedback regarding Android app for hackerz? - LuxuryMode

I'm trying to gather some feedback on what kind of stuff people would like to see in an app that provides you quick access to all commands, organized by category, for Git, SVN, Bash, ADB stuff, etc. The app would serve as a useful utility for quickly looking up useful commands (the kinda stuff you forget all the time) and ideally it'd contain a very comprehensive list of tools.<p>Thoughts on what command line tools to include (besides the ones listed above) and what might make it compelling/useful?
======
DougandCary
Maybe adding the ability to search by topic/command?

